# Forum General General Discussion  Russian cuisine and meals

## halab

Hey guys
so i've been looking at russian cuisine for a while now and i have come across these names of meals, but i don't quite understand what they are exactly and what they mean. Can someone tell me what each one is and what it's name translates into english? Thanks in advance! 
- salmon kulebyaka
- osetrina pod syrom
- fish solyanka
- Fish tolcheniki
- piroshki
- pelmeni
- golubtsi 
- medovik
- sraza
- manti
- blinchiki c masom & oliveye

----------


## chaika

I'm sure if you ask Mr Google you will get all your answers. For a quick start: salmon kulebyaka - Google Search  
You can ask him for images, too.

----------


## Basil77

- *osetrina pod syrom* - grilled sturgeon covered with cheese
- *fish solyanka* - fish solyanka soup
- *Fish tolcheniki* - never heard about that
- *piroshki* - little baked stuffed pies
- *pelmeni* - boiled dough-covered meat-balls
- *golubts*i - stewed cabbage leaf-covered meat-balls
- *medovik* - honey cake
- *sraza* - some kind of cutlet
- *manti* - Siberian version of pelmeny, usually bigger size
- *blinchiki c masom* - pancake-wrapped meat stuff (usually it has some onion in it)
 - *oliveye* - salad with mayonnaise

----------


## gRomoZeka

*salmon kulebyaka*
Kulebyaka - a general name for closed pies with different fillings.
One of many salmon kulebyakas (clickable):  969252f09296.jpg
Step-by-step recipes with pictures (in Russian): here.
Video recipe of a very fancy salmon kulebyaka (in Russian) - RECOMMENDED: here.  *osetrina pod syrom* (grilled sturgeon with cheese covering). 
The name speaks for itself. I would not say that cheese covering is crucial and is a part of traditional Russian cusine, though. Mashroom sause seems more like it.  7643de7cca7948fc838db6efbad68eed.jpg
(clickable)  *fish solyanka*
Solyankas are spicy thick soups, cooked on meat, fish or mushroom broil. Mandatory pickles (and/or similar ingridiends - olives, lemon slices, capers) give it rich and slightly acidic taste.  21.jpg
(clickable)  *Fish Tolcheniki* (fish balls)
Google says it's a Ukrainian dish. Anyway, I've never heard of it, it's probably a regional thing. Russian cuisine uses a similar concept in fish patties (but they are grilled, not boiled).  Steamed_Fish_Ball.jpg

----------


## kozyablo

fish balls?  ::  I have never seen and never heard about this dish..
А где же моя любимая селедка под шубой?  ::

----------


## kidkboom

> - *osetrina pod syrom* - grilled sturgeon covered with cheese
> - *fish solyanka* - fish solyanka soup
> - *Fish tolcheniki* - never heard about that
> - *piroshki* - little baked stuffed pies
> - *pelmeni* - boiled dough-covered meat-balls
> - *golubts*i - stewed cabbage leaf-covered meat-balls
> - *medovik* - honey cake
> - *sraza* - some kind of cutlet
> - *manti* - Siberian version of pelmeny, usually bigger size
> ...

 I haven't had them all but this list has a lot of my favorites on it.. We always had golubtsi when I was a kid, but someone mis-translated the name so in our house it got called "Golumfky" =)  
About six months ago I made the fish solyanka and just followed the recipe I found, nothing special on my part, but it was so good my neighbors ended up eating most of it and asking us to make more =) good stuff, if you ask me (which nobody did, hehe) ... 
also one more for your list, if it counts.. грибы в сметане .. Грибы в сметане / Кулинарный рецепт .. seems like everyone makes it different but it's so good =) 
приятного аппетита ! ::

----------

